# Will rockshox shock pump work on fox suspension?



## 23lrupp (Nov 30, 2020)

My father and I just got a new bikes, and we are going to need a shotgun. We were looking at the Bontrager one, but the rock shocks one is cheaper. I have rockshox suspension, but he has fox. If we get the rock shocks one, will it work on both of our bikes? Thanks!


----------



## acedeuce802 (Jun 30, 2017)

Yes it'll work


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

Yep, it's just a schrader valve.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have read that all of the pumps made are manufactured by one or two manufacturers only, and rebranded. Regardless, like GoldFly said, a valve is a valve (although I suspect they are presta, not schrader). 

Never heard of a pump referred to as a "shotgun". That's a first for me.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I have read that all of the pumps made are manufactured by one or two manufacturers only, and rebranded. Regardless, like GoldFly said, a valve is a valve (although I suspect they are presta, not schrader).
> 
> Never heard of a pump referred to as a "shotgun". That's a first for me.


Yeah, I've never heard of a shock pump referred to as a shotgun. Maybe autocorrect.

Don't all shocks & forks use schrader valves?


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I have read that all of the pumps made are manufactured by one or two manufacturers only, and rebranded. Regardless, like GoldFly said, a valve is a valve (although I suspect they are presta, not schrader).
> 
> Never heard of a pump referred to as a "shotgun". That's a first for me.


If you are referring to the valve on your suspension, it is a schrader, I promise. Your tires are likely presta.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

GoldFly said:


> It is a schrader, I promise. Your tires are likely presta.


Haha! Whoops! You got me!


----------



## MatthewLovesToRIde (Jan 10, 2021)

GoldFly said:


> Yep, it's just a schrader valve.


Hate to be annoying but it's more of a extremely precise and small schrader valve


----------



## MatthewLovesToRIde (Jan 10, 2021)

The valves are universal unless fox decides to make some fancy carbon valve that costs 3x more than the normal one.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

MatthewLovesToRIde said:


> Hate to be annoying but it's more of a extremely precise and small schrader valve


Takes standard shrader internals.


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Many moons ago, RockShox used a different valve in their SID forks that requires a particular adapter on your shock pump.

Here's an old thread about it. Unfortunately the pics are gone.








Need help with older Rockshox SID fork please!


Hi all ~ I bought a used Titus Racer X on ebay - great bike - but I am still clueless on how to pump up the front Rockshox SID dual air fork. I believe this to be a 1999 or 2000 model. Here are a couple of photos: I have a high-pressure pump that works with the schrader valve on my rear...




www.mtbr.com





This is the old adapter.


Amazon.com



Looks like RS used it on some rear shocks for the IFP, too (that's not the main air spring).

Nowadays, EVERYBODY uses standard Schraeder valves for the main air spring, and the negative air spring if there's a separate valve for that.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I had a marzocchi fork that required an adapter as well. It still lives in my tool box

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

WHALENARD said:


> I had a marzocchi fork that required an adapter as well. It still lives in my tool box
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


In case it wasn't clear to OP or anyone reading this in the future, these old forks that used these adapters STILL used a regular shock pump. You just needed to have the adapter, too.


----------



## 23lrupp (Nov 30, 2020)

MSU Alum said:


> Yeah, I've never heard of a shock pump referred to as a shotgun. Maybe autocorrect.
> 
> Don't all shocks & forks use schrader valves?


I meant shock pump. Stupid autocorrect😂😂😂


----------

